# Table Saw extension wing router table w/shop built lift



## pdiesel75 (Oct 26, 2012)

Good day to all, 
It has been a while since i have been on the forum but I recently added an extension wing to my table saw with a router and shop built router lift and waneed to share!

Rich


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Rich, congratulations.


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

Looks cool. Can we have some pictures from different angles? Which materials did you use?


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

very nice...I gather the wooden gear is for the lift...what is the other...just below and to the right...?


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Nickp said:


> very nice...I gather the wooden gear is for the lift...what is the other...just below and to the right...?


It looks like his miter gauge stored so it hangs vertically.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow that's very nice Rich . I agree with Philip as I'd like to see more pics


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Gaffboat said:


> It looks like his miter gauge stored so it hangs vertically.


Thank you, Oliver...I see it now


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for posting Rich.

I am considering making such an extension for my TS. Did you use plans or just wing it?


----------



## pdiesel75 (Oct 26, 2012)

*more pictures*

James I winged it!
Here you go!


----------



## pdiesel75 (Oct 26, 2012)

Pine frame and Birch plywood. Bought all at Lowes. I did use 5/4" pine and pocket hole screwed the plywood to the frame. The router lift, I got the plans from Mathias Wandel. Hope this answered all the questions!

Rich


----------



## vzbingo (Mar 1, 2012)

Nicely done, Rich!


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Very nicely done Rich! I especially like that you tackled the router lift with the wooden gear mechanism.

If you have time, would elaborate on that monster looking sled in lower right of last two pics? Looks like a multi-function sled.

BTW Nice shop.

Thank you Rich.


----------



## pdiesel75 (Oct 26, 2012)

Ray, 
The sled is to cut angles for segmented turning. I got the idea from Steven Ogle on youtube. he gives a pretty good tutorial on it. It does work very well but multiple test cuts are required to ensure the right angle is acquired. I did not draw any plans out I winged it as I usually do. I in vision it and go from there. Sorry I could not provide more information, but hope this helps!

Rich


----------

